# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  If a thread name ends with Print, opening thread will open print instead of normal view

## dip11

See this thread as example:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-2007...-to-print.html

----------


## Paul

This is a known "feature" of vBulletin software, which could be adjusted.  I've changed that thread's title to "Merging Tables/Hide Rows to Print Out" so that "print" isn't the last word.  If "print" is the last word, the software figures you want to see a printable version of the thread, which is what you were seeing.

----------

